

Ask HN: QRganize - Your QR code library. - chimneysweep

Sign up page: http://qrganize.com<p>QRganize is an app for the iPhone that allows you to scan QR codes and organize them into categories of interest.<p>Tackling a problematic QR code user experience by enhancing productivity and convenience.<p>Any feedback is much appreciated!
======
az
Change it to Show HN: QRganize - Your QR code library.

Clickable <http://qrganize.com>

~~~
chimneysweep
Appreciate it!

